# $50 Bow Press



## OhioHunter88 (Mar 4, 2006)

lots of others just like it on the site, I just looked at a few pics figured out what was needed, and headed out on a mission. Tractor Supply had everything i needed except the tubing, So a quick stop at Menards and we were in busines. The total cost is totaling right around 50 bucks.

Here is the press assembled








Here it is after adding legs and a quick coat of paint


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Pics with a bow in it???


----------



## atexx2 (Jul 30, 2005)

Could you post the material list and you did a great job.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

NIce job big guy....... may just want to add some chain length and a snap..... for different ata bows......... nice job...........


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah that turned out good


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*50$*

Post pics with bow and material/measurements If you would be so kind 

MAN that's a great idea. Please ...


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

*Dangerous*. 
The steel cable can slide down. 
So I did it.









Best regards 

Cs


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

is there welding involved or can you bolt down the jack?


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Compoundschütze said:


> *Dangerous*.
> The steel cable can slide down.
> So I did it.
> 
> ...




Just notch down the head in the center.. and you'll be good to go..


----------



## OhioHunter88 (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is pics of a pressed Vectrix








Close up to show the bolts










As far as materials. you need:
6 foot section of that tubing ( I used 1 1/2)
Your gonna need 4 bolts to use on the bow(2 pressing on limbs, 2 in the pockets) make sure your bolts fit the holes well and there is no slop in them.
2 more bolts to connect the arms of the press
I used another two bolt and bolted the left over piece of tubing to the backside of the bottom piece to give the jack a square place to sit.
Two U Bolts to connect cable
Cable
Bottle Jack, I ground a groove in the pad of the jack so the cable doesnt slip out

I tacked the jack onto the tubing so it doesnt move, because i dont think there is enough space to drill it out, I also welded on the legs

The bottom piece of tubing is 32" and the arms are 15 1/4, i think the arms are a bit too long but ohh well.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

In the last picture, the head of the bolt looks close to the limb. Maybe its not touching.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i drilled a hole through a ridig pipe bell and ran the cable through the bell then i put a plug in the top fo the bell. then i place the jack head in the bell. i would add a few links of chain also and a small clevis for adjustments.looks good


----------



## fl.phenom (Dec 9, 2008)

will it press the new pse and bowtech bows,nice press looks great


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

I plan on building one almost identical to this. For the arms did you just bend the 1.5 inch tubing to go over the base piece?


----------



## OhioHunter88 (Mar 4, 2006)

judger101 said:


> I plan on building one almost identical to this. For the arms did you just bend the 1.5 inch tubing to go over the base piece?


Yup sure did, i used this press yesterday to change strings and it works awesome.


----------



## OhioHunter88 (Mar 4, 2006)

fl.phenom said:


> will it press the new pse and bowtech bows,nice press looks great


I'm not sure, may want to PM jwolfe78 to see if the X-force he has fits into his press.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

It fits.. just need to make some U-pins. You can also wap out some limbs by using ratchet straps in conjunction w/ the press.


----------



## davidvon87 (Oct 15, 2008)

*press*

do u no if i can fit a martin razor x and a bowtech gaurdian


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Pretty sure both bows will work.. i know the guardian will.. IF you use the u-bolt idea.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just made this exact setup for 70 total. I'll get pics up sometime soon. I used 1 1/2" tubing for the main frame and 1 3/4" for the "arms" so I cut out a square and it overlapped perfectly. Quick disconnect pins so everything is super fast to move. I wanted to make it so there was no welding involved, everything is taken apart easily. For the legs I bought some angle iron and turned them inside out for the feet. Works great and they sell for around 160 on EBAY.


----------



## Rgarbarino (Apr 15, 2008)

Not sure if I like the way one support pin looks like it's on the riser and the other one sits on the limb. If I was going to make one like this I think I would find a way to make the lower support pins moveable to fit different bows.


----------



## OhioHunter88 (Mar 4, 2006)

the pins are moveable, unscrew the nut on the back and they go in any hole in the tubing.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Rgarbarino said:


> Not sure if I like the way one support pin looks like it's on the riser and the other one sits on the limb. If I was going to make one like this I think I would find a way to make the lower support pins moveable to fit different bows.




YOu could make one of these presses also...


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=838150&highlight=x+press


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Bow Press*

I made one just like that one but I used 1 1/4" tubing for the bottom piece and 1 1/2" tubing for the arms. I also use a rachet strap too. On the cable I added a turn buckel to the cable to pull the arms in more. :thumbs_up


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

I made one of these and it works great. made mine heavy. used 2" tubing. I had most of the stuff laying around. cost me $9.14. The tubing I used was from a road sign that had been hit by a car that my buddy had laying around.


----------



## linecutter85 (Jul 3, 2007)

close to the same, works great. I used a short piece of chain to change the pitch of the arms along with an adjustalbe jack. Mine is made of 3" and 2" tubing.


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

I used chain too. I think it allows for more adjustment with out risking bottoming your jack out with different bows.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you use a certain grade bolt for the pins?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

jwolfe78 said:


> Pretty sure both bows will work.. i know the guardian will.. IF you use the u-bolt idea.


Dont put the Gaurdian in a press, it is not needed. Just loosen limb bolts and the bow will relax.


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Feb 5, 2009)

i used grade 5 but grade 3 bolts do work, i tried them and they held up fine. i just used 3/8 grade 5


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ILLbucknut said:


> Dont put the Gaurdian in a press, it is not needed. Just loosen limb bolts and the bow will relax.



You don't want to use this method too many times.. you'll put a lot of excess wear on the limb bolts


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

*press*

I like it.


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm preparing to make a press not unlike the ones you've displayed on this thread. I'm trying to creatively integrate a draw board and press into one fixture using a hand winch as the "motivator". I'm having problems finding economical tubing, but did find some 3' sections of 1-1/4" and 1-1/2" at Lowes. Picked up the hand winch at Harbor Freight a couple weekends ago. 

My design must hand a Guardian too. Yes, you can relieve the strings without a press, but don't try pulling a string off the cam, install string leaches, and expect to get the string back on the cam! I had to pull out the old hand press to compress the limbs to get everything back together.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok where do I send my $50, and how soon will you ship me on.HAHA!
Great job, looks professional.


----------

